# Magnolia Topping



## leeharris13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have a customer that wants me to top his Magnolia. The tree is very mature and about 60'. He also wants the sides trimmed some, the side on the power line side more so so the power company doesn't butcher it. I explained that we could raise the canopy slightly and trim that side from the wires but it would be an ongoing Maint issue. He has another company that wants to top the Magnolia and remove about 50% of the total canopy. I explained to him that topping was bad and that was more canopy than he should remove. He said this "other company" swears they do it all the time and that it will look great.

This goes against everything I have ever learned, topping and 50% canopy reduction on a mature tree. Is there something out there that says topping is "OK" on Magnolias that I don't know about?

Can anyone provide a link or an article that says specifically one way or the other about Magnolias as I don't think a general article on topping is going to work with this customer. Thanks, Lee


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Dec 20, 2011)

He doesn't want the electric co to butcher it but he's fine with the other tree service doing it? Wow! Doesn't make sense to me. Maybe he will call you back for the removal after they destroy or kill it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a guy call me about a month ago. I went out and looked, he had 2 magnolia trees that were about 30' tall. He wanted me to cut them down to 8' tall. I tried to explain to him that it was bad to top the tree, but he thought he knew more then me. So I told him I dont do that kind of work, and to call someone else. What a waste of my time.


----------



## dts99 (Dec 20, 2011)

i wouldnt do it just because somebody might see me and say " hay joe did that" forget it gotta let some go. i do alot of work for a landscape design guy who has his own idea how trees need to look , he likes flush cuts and huge canopy reducton for instant gradification like banzi a mature sugar maple, i say sure, then do it right when he leaves, the home owners never comlain when its done right


----------



## leeharris13 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Specific Article?*

I am glad that I wasn't missing something but do any of you have a particular article that relates to Topping Magnolias specifically?


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 20, 2011)

Topping is the lazy man's way of cutting down a tree.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually, it is the "Pay me now and pay me more later" method of tree removal.

Rick


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know if you are a CA, ( sorry LXT), but if you are or know one, well, I'm just saying people do care for the most part and if you know what you are talking about, the customer may listen, until the tree is removed, it will be a yearly maintenance issue. You could sell a 3 to 5 year maintenance plan he would pay less because you are on it. 
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 20, 2011)

I am sure if you dig around you could find more then one article explaining that it is considered over stressing a tree to prune more then 25% of the living canopy in one year.


----------



## jarbor (Jan 2, 2012)

I know I'm late to this party but add me to the list that says this is bad. It will end badly. By saying 'no' you can at least sleep better and not be blamed for the end result.


----------

